# First slide guitar bit



## Kosdu (Feb 18, 2013)

So I started usinga  slide less than 3 hours ago... and made my first partial song thing. What do ya guys think?
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9957360/

I need to come up with more stuff this decent.




Also, how do I cut down file size more without losing quality?
 I'm saving it as an 8-bit WAv and struggling to make 10mb.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Feb 18, 2013)

What tuning are you using?


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 18, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Also, how do I cut down file size more without losing quality?
> I'm saving it as an 8-bit WAv and struggling to make 10mb.


By going down to 8-bit you're already losing quality. I would just go down to Mp3, it's really not a big deal.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm using open A tuning on my guitar.



I'm doing 8-bit wav to reduce size, as I'm somehow still barely fitting into 10mb at that quality.





EDIT: Keep in mind I'm an idiot with no musical talent =P

DoubleEdit: Researched audio filetypes.. I'm an idiot..... Now comfortably exporting in MP3.


----------



## Vukasin (Feb 19, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> EDIT: Keep in mind I'm an idiot with no musical talent =P


It all takes practice. I look back at the first songs I wrote and hang my head in shame


----------



## Demensa (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't know anything about using a slide or the tunings typically associated with it, but (If you are using a new tuning) I would suggest practicing some scales and doodling around on your guitar just to get used to the new setup.

Keep at it!


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 19, 2013)

Vukasin said:


> It all takes practice. I look back at the first songs I wrote and hang my head in shame


I still do. :V

Anyway, yeah, no need to go right down to 8-bit WAV as others have said just go mp3 for FA submissions.


----------

